# Feather Duster Question



## dandk2261999 (Apr 29, 2012)

I know its an invert but if I get one should I QT it or a really long drip acclimation. I have heard of dipping corals, is this something that should be done with feather dusters.

Will a coral banded shrimp mess with it.


Again thanks for all the help.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

Get the coral banded shrimp out, they are trouble in general. 

Drip/float acclimation is fine.


----------



## dandk2261999 (Apr 29, 2012)

Just because I am new to this, why is the coral banded shrimp trouble. He has no ill temper and looks like he is supplemeneting my CUC by scavaging for food on the live rock. He also gets the left over mysis shrimp my clowns don't eat.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You can drip acclimate, or float him. I'd go with drip acclimation, inverts tend to be alittle touchy about differences in water quality. Nothing wrong with the keeping the Banded Shrimp.


----------

